# English speaking Tax Lawyer or Accountant in Romagna



## tftjr (May 16, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm looking for an English speaking Tax Lawyer or Accountant in Romagna near Ravenna, Forli, Cesena or Rimini.

Any advice or help would be beneficial.
Thanks,

Terry


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You could try checking the US Consulate website in Rome to see if they have any sort of listing of tax accountants or attorneys. (The US Consulate in Paris maintains a list like this of English speaking accountants and attorney.) The problem is, of course, whether someone who speaks English has any real knowledge or understanding of the US tax system. It's sort of a specialty area once you get outside the US.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

